# Golfing Stag Do Ideas



## jb1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi,

My best man's looking at organising my stag do.  I'm a keen (keen rather than good) golfer, and the group is likely to include guys who are regular golfers through to those who've only had a laugh at the driving range in the past.  I'm keen for the weekend to involve golf (at least one full round) (sounds selfish, but I'm taking the view it is my stag do) but my best mans concious that the non golfers won't enjoy it.  

Firstly are you able to suggest any courses that would suit a mixed group such as this, and also any suggestions for involving the guys who haven't played before?  A few people have suggested doing golfer/non golfer teams so nobodies left out.  I've heard of clubs doing this for members, but are courses likely to allow this for visitors?  We're not a particularly rowdy bunch so (hopefully) we won't offend anyone when playing.  We're in the Derby/Nottingham so would be looking for somewhere max 2 hours drive away, probably with an overnight stay.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2010)

Amsterdam my friend.
Sod the golf


----------



## DCB (Jun 10, 2010)

Having recently had the displeasure of playing behind a "stag do" and I'd have to say I don't think it's a particularly good idea to take a mixed ability group out onto a course, add in the inevitable drink and general "stag do" antics and you've got a recipe for disaster.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 10, 2010)

have two, one for golfers, then another weekend away on the bevy.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2010)

have two
		
Click to expand...

Good idea.
First one to Amsterdam.
Second one to Amsterdam.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 10, 2010)

have two
		
Click to expand...

Good idea.
First one to Amsterdam.
Second one to Amsterdam.



Click to expand...

at least the holes would be flat  and you can pay and play


----------



## birdieman (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree a golf course isn't much fun for non-golfer and maybe not the best place for a bunch of pissed up staggers.

Tell the best man to forget the golf and go quad biking/ canyoning/sphereing/white water rafting etc instead, you can be as daft as you like doing that and not offend anyone.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree a golf course isn't much fun for non-golfer and maybe not the best place for a bunch of pissed up staggers.

Tell the best man to forget the golf and go quad biking/ canyoning/sphereing/white water rafting etc instead, you can be as daft as you like doing that and not offend anyone.
		
Click to expand...

smiffy tell him again


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2010)

at least the holes would be flat
		
Click to expand...

You're doing it wrong


----------



## RGDave (Jun 10, 2010)

Amsterdam my friend.
Sod the golf


Click to expand...

OR, do it the RG way. Go to Amsterdam AND play golf.

http://www.kennemergolf.nl/welkom.php

2 rounds here.

1 music "gig" and 3 drunken nights.


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 10, 2010)

seen one version of golf where you pair up golfers/non-golfers. golfers get it to the green, non-golfers do the putting.

I suppose, theoretically, less damage is done - fewer major divots, fewer balls lost(?), but they feally ought to have golf shoes.


----------



## fat80b (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree with your best man that non-golfers on a full 18 might not be fun for all if at all. 

If I was the stag, I would be worried 

a) about my mates not enjoying it and
b) about all the others on the course (as it will be a weekend) 

An alternative might be to try indoor golf - I was on a stag do last weekend and played 9 holes at the golf bar in Leeds. 

They seemed happy to have non-golfers and you get to hit real clubs and balls and play any course in the world (well any of about 20 in the world). 

The bonus here is that you can drink while you play. 

We finished it off with a round of pub golf and had a great time. 

Bob


----------



## HRC99 (Jun 10, 2010)

seen one version of golf where you pair up golfers/non-golfers. golfers get it to the green, non-golfers do the putting.

I suppose, theoretically, less damage is done - fewer major divots, fewer balls lost(?), but they feally ought to have golf shoes.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good laugh.  Should be quick too.  You can get to the bar faster.  I'm sure there's a whole host of different drinking games that could be applied to this.


----------



## pj1000 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi JB1 

I came across this site for golfing stag do's, I can't recommend it, but it might be useful to you. Let us know what you decide

http://www.yourgolftravel.com/stag-dos.html


----------



## Dodger (Jun 10, 2010)

PRAGUE......do not look any further!


----------



## BrianDamage (Jun 10, 2010)

Indoor golf I reckon too.

I've done it with a mixed ability group and works pretty well.  By the time you finish you'll be half cut and you can have good fun without having to worry about etiquette.  

In terms of pure golf i'm not that keen on indoor but it's a good laugh while you get p1ssed.


----------



## RichardC (Jun 10, 2010)

Indoor golf I reckon too.

I've done it with a mixed ability group and works pretty well.  By the time you finish you'll be half cut and you can have good fun without having to worry about etiquette.  

In terms of pure golf i'm not that keen on indoor but it's a good laugh while you get p1ssed.
		
Click to expand...

What he said


----------



## gash (Jun 10, 2010)

They say the Belfry is good fr stag AND hen do's. Quite cheap too. I've not been but my mate who is a right fat git has been three times and pulled on each occaision. Golf, hotel and nightclub all on one site. Sound OK?


----------



## pj1000 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been to the Belfry, stayed in the hotel and been to the club that you are referring ...AND yes there were women, so could be an idea!   Not sure whether they would let a stag do on the course though?! Maybe the Derby course?


----------



## toonarmy (Jun 11, 2010)

Depends how big the group is. We managed a stag where half of us played a couple of rounds of golf, while the other half remained at the villa and had to amuse themselves by looking at the unbelievably attractive topless Portuguese girls on the beach all of 100yds away...


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 11, 2010)

If you really want to hit some balls, why not something like Top Golf?

http://www.topgolf.co.uk/

It's a combination of a Golf Driving Range and Darts.  Each hole has segments which you score a certain number of points for - more points the nearer the pin you get.  Bit of a laugh for the non-golfers, bit of a laugh and some practise for the golfers.  Should only take a few hours and you have the rest of the day for going mad and getting pie-eyed.


----------

